# Show off your closed chamber enclosure.



## tylrhadn111

Hello again, everyone. I was hoping that everyone and anyone that has a closed chamber tortoise enclosure would post pictures showing its general layout but you can post pictures of any enclosure that would keep the temperatures high enough even in a chilly basement and would also have the micro climates needed for my Hermann's to thrive.


----------



## Cutva

This is in my basement. The Russian tortoises I have stay here in the winter.


----------



## Team Gomberg

My 2 closed chambers are set up for Leopards. 

The hatchling leopard chamber:
Basking temp is 97F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, RH averages 80-90%. I use a 60watt bulb for the basking. I use a 25watt bulb for additional lighting on the cool side. I have a 100watt CHE in the center plugged into a thermostat and a tube light to help with the live plants.






















The juvenile leopard night chamber:
Basking spot is 95F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, humidity averages 90-99%. I set this up about a month ago and have not had to add water ONCE since the initial moist coir was put in. A closed chamber really does keep that humidity in   
I use a 60 watt bulb for basking and a 100watt CHE plugged into a thermostat.


----------



## Jlant85

Team Gomberg said:


> My 2 closed chambers are set up for Leopards.
> 
> The hatchling leopard chamber:
> Basking temp is 97F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, RH averages 80-90%. I use a 60watt bulb for the basking. I use a 25watt bulb for additional lighting on the cool side. I have a 100watt CHE in the center plugged into a thermostat and a tube light to help with the live plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juvenile leopard night chamber:
> Basking spot is 95F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, humidity averages 90-99%. I set this up about a month ago and have not had to add water ONCE since the initial moist coir was put in. A closed chamber really does keep that humidity in
> I use a 60 watt bulb for basking and a 100watt CHE plugged into a thermostat.



The lamp doesnt melt the plastic? Thats what im trying to figure out right now.


----------



## Zxsong

I'm sure the foil around the edges where the lamp would touch the plastic is stopping the lamp from melting it. Correct me if I'm wrong! I'm just as curious as you are.


----------



## Team Gomberg

> The lamp doesnt melt the plastic? Thats what im trying to figure out right now.



On which chamber are you referring to? I have no problems from either enclosure.

On the hatchling chamber the domes sit on top of a metal screen. They are separated from the clear plastic cover by a 2" rim of aluminum foil. In fact, if you lift the foil the domes still wont touch the plastic because I cut the holes bigger than the domes themselves. That's why my foil ring extends out from under the dome.
On the juvenile chamber the cut holes are lined with a thick layer of heavy duty foil. The holes are bigger than the domes and without the layers of foil there, the light would fall right through. This set up works great for me and my leos 




Zxsong said:


> I'm sure the foil around the edges where the lamp would touch the plastic is stopping the lamp from melting it. Correct me if I'm wrong! I'm just as curious as you are.



you got it. and you said it much simpler too!


----------



## goReptiles

How many layers of foil do you use to hold the lamp up since the hole is bigger than the dome


----------



## Team Gomberg

goReptiles said:


> How many layers of foil do you use to hold the lamp up since the hole is bigger than the dome



I think its about 3 or 4 layers of thick foil. The dome is fit into the hole so well I can't move it. It's held in place very snug and works like a charm.


----------



## bouaboua

This is the one I just built......

How it look outside.




How it look inside.




Can keep the humidity at 90% +........


----------



## Barista5261

bouaboua said:


> This is the one I just built......
> 
> How it look outside.
> 
> 
> 
> How it look inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Can keep the humidity at 90% +........





That looks amazing! I almost want to move in!


----------



## tortnmutt

bouaboua said:


> This is the one I just built......
> 
> How it look outside.
> 
> 
> 
> How it look inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Can keep the humidity at 90% +........



What are the dimensions of your enclosure and what is the siding made out of?


----------



## bouaboua

tortnmutt said:


> bouaboua said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I just built......
> 
> How it look outside.
> 
> 
> 
> How it look inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Can keep the humidity at 90% +........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are the dimensions of your enclosure and what is the siding made out of?
Click to expand...




Ahhhhh........

You may like to take a look this thread I posted regarding this enclosure.

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-87243.html

I have detail information in it. I hope you like it.


----------



## tortnmutt

Thanks!


----------



## TortoiseWorld

bouaboua said:


> This is the one I just built......
> 
> How it look outside.
> 
> 
> 
> How it look inside.
> 
> 
> 
> Can keep the humidity at 90% +........



Okay you win, nice enclosure!


----------



## Dizisdalife

Both Heather and Bouaboua have beautiful closed chambers. The most import aspect of them is that they're producing some excellent smooth shelled tortoises. Here is a link to a thread on closed chambers that has been around a few years. Many good examples and lots of great ideas: http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-32333.html


----------



## Gbear

With a closed chamber enclosure, are there no ventilation slits in the enclosure? I read somewhere that you have to have ventilation as part of the enclosure for proper care, is this incorrect?


----------



## Yvonne G

Here's my cheapy, red neck take on a closed chamber:


----------



## Alexio

Gbear said:


> With a closed chamber enclosure, are there no ventilation slits in the enclosure? I read somewhere that you have to have ventilation as part of the enclosure for proper care, is this incorrect?


















First is a picture of a vent on the top of one. All closed chambers some wood and some tanks.


----------



## Oxalis

Team Gomberg said:


> My 2 closed chambers are set up for Leopards.
> 
> The hatchling leopard chamber:
> Basking temp is 97F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, RH averages 80-90%. I use a 60watt bulb for the basking. I use a 25watt bulb for additional lighting on the cool side. I have a 100watt CHE in the center plugged into a thermostat and a tube light to help with the live plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juvenile leopard night chamber:
> Basking spot is 95F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, humidity averages 90-99%. I set this up about a month ago and have not had to add water ONCE since the initial moist coir was put in. A closed chamber really does keep that humidity in
> I use a 60 watt bulb for basking and a 100watt CHE plugged into a thermostat.


That looks very nice!!  Great job!


bouaboua said:


> This is the one I just built......
> 
> How it look outside.
> 
> View attachment 70746
> 
> 
> How it look inside.
> 
> View attachment 70747
> 
> 
> Can keep the humidity at 90% +........


Impressive!  Way to keep the humidity up!!


Alexio said:


> First is a picture of a vent on the top of one. All closed chambers some wood and some tanks.


I like the doors you made. Very cool!


----------



## bouaboua




----------



## huff747

Here's mine currently (I built my own hood for an aquarium)





The hood made a nice place to mount my UVB fixture and my CHE. Yes I know it's small but I already have a larger one mostly constructed following some of the ones I've seen posted here. 





And we have a partially finished room that will eventually be converted but baby steps.


----------



## crimson_lotus

4x4 we made about 3 years ago. UVB strip is in there with 2 heat lamps for the winter, plus a Mistking sprinkler system


----------



## Oxalis

You guys have some plenty darn cool closed enclosures! ;D


----------



## Aunt Caffy

Rowan's home. It's a 4' by 4' greenhouse that's inside my house.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

Here are two of mine. Like Yvonne, mine are complete full on, "Redneckery"!

and


----------



## BILBO-03

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Here are two of mine. Like Yvonne, mine are complete full on, "Redneckery"!
> View attachment 204169
> and
> View attachment 204170


Nice Ken! How big?


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

2'x4'. A little small but only requiring one sheet of plywood or 4'x8' sheet.


----------



## ZEROPILOT

This is the small closed chamber that I grow my baby RF in untill they are sturdy enough to live in my outdoors baby pen.
It's so reliable and easy that I've even hatched eggs in it


----------



## TortoiseLover8

Think about ur tortoises decorations it only has leaves and a rock


----------



## TortoiseLover8

Kinda sad don't u think


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

I am working on enclosing mine tomorrow. I worry all night that my little ones aren't warm or humid enough, so tomorrow I will MAKE time to enclose my babies homes!!!
I also bought pansies and some additional "hens and chicks" for their enclosure


----------



## Farcryjj

I just saw this awesome post. Lot's of ideas. Here's my closed chamber.


----------



## biyeshengplay

In fall






In winter






In spring


----------



## Alicia Hoogstra

Wow! I am speechless I need someone to come build homes like that at my house


----------



## Oxalis

Alicia Hoogstra said:


> I am working on enclosing mine tomorrow. I worry all night that my little ones aren't warm or humid enough, so tomorrow I will MAKE time to enclose my babies homes!!!
> I also bought pansies and some additional "hens and chicks" for their enclosure


Don't forget that many of the plants from nurseries are grown with chemicals, so you may want to wait before planting them directly in the tort enclosure. Or start some inside from seed. I will likely do that when I expand my indoor tort table.


----------



## Rangga Nugraha

Team Gomberg said:


> My 2 closed chambers are set up for Leopards.
> 
> The hatchling leopard chamber:
> Basking temp is 97F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, RH averages 80-90%. I use a 60watt bulb for the basking. I use a 25watt bulb for additional lighting on the cool side. I have a 100watt CHE in the center plugged into a thermostat and a tube light to help with the live plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The juvenile leopard night chamber:
> Basking spot is 95F, a thermostat keeps temps above 80F even at night, humidity averages 90-99%. I set this up about a month ago and have not had to add water ONCE since the initial moist coir was put in. A closed chamber really does keep that humidity in
> I use a 60 watt bulb for basking and a 100watt CHE plugged into a thermostat.


awesome, how many size / galon , your use closed chamber for juveline leopard?


----------



## Team Gomberg

Rangga Nugraha said:


> awesome, how many size / galon , your use closed chamber for juveline leopard?



It's been 3 years since I've had this chamber (my leopard lives in the yard full time now) BUT I *think* it was a 55gallon tote.


----------



## Yvonne G

Here is my high tech version of a closed chamber. If you look closely you can see the baby YF in the hiding place.


----------



## Yvonne G

TortoiseLover8 said:


> Kinda sad don't u think



Not at all.


----------



## Oxalis

TortoiseLover8 said:


> Kinda sad don't u think





Yvonne G said:


> Not at all.


Not sad at all. My tort loves his pet rock!


----------



## Stoneman

bouaboua said:


> This is the one I just built......
> 
> How it look outside.
> 
> View attachment 70746
> 
> 
> How it look inside.
> 
> View attachment 70747
> 
> 
> Can keep the humidity at 90% +........


what are the floors, walls and cwiling made out of?


----------



## Turningstar

This is the one I just built. It has double walls, ceiling and floor, with insulation between the walls. I have my 2 sulcata hatchlings in it. Due to the plexiglass, it doesnt hold heat as much as Id like, but it holds humidity very well.


----------



## Cereuslyobsessed

I love this! May I ask the dimensions and where you purchased this one? Thanks!


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Cereuslyobsessed said:


> I love this! May I ask the dimensions and where you purchased this one? Thanks!


People here build there own enclosures. If you look at their post at the very top they say they just built it for their sulcatas. ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Here are both of mine ?
Top for redfoot


Bottom for leopard


----------



## Golden Greek Tortoise 567

Srmcclure said:


> Here are both of mine ?
> Top for redfoot
> View attachment 305743
> 
> Bottom for leopard
> 
> View attachment 305744


Oh I love yours! So pretty! ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Golden Greek Tortoise 567 said:


> Oh I love yours! So pretty! ?


Thank you!! I like it my babies to be comfy ?


----------

